

Need a caffeine fix? Just inhale. - amyshelton
http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2012/02/08/caffeine-inhale.html

======
paulhauggis
This just sounds dangerous to me. I wonder how long it will take before some
kid decides to take 10 of these and dies.

